# Abu dhabi work pemir e visa



## Khalid1234u (Mar 24, 2016)

I have received an e visa/ work permit on 17th February I have to travel on the same visa day after tomorrow. How much is the validity of the this work permit


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Does it not say valid until? On it


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

it should mention the validity on the copy. It is usually 60 days from the date of issue (that is, you have to enter within 60 days of the date of issue)


----------

